# The Sorrowful Plight of NYSC Members in Abuja- Corper Speaks Out



## LequteMan (Dec 27, 2014)

Propelled by the alleged hanky-pany in the Abuja chapter of the National Youth Service Corps, an anonymous Batch B corper has taken to Nigeria's online forum Nairaland to bare his mind on the suffering experienced by corps members in the FCT.

According to the corper, the suffering being experienced by corp members in Abuja needs urgent attention. 

"It starts after the camp when you will be posted to a ministry or a government parastatals and you will be rejected, while corp members that are been posted to other places they find not favourable to them collect rejection letter and come to the ministry that has been rejecting corp members only to be accepted, all because he/she knows the perm sec or one of the directors."

"The rejected corp member will now have to be searching everywhere to get a place to serve which take more that 2 to 3 months after camp sometimes as if you one is looking for a job."

"The most annoying part of it is that Ministries or organisations that are paying corpers very well will never accept corpers on neutral ground or else you already have an in house person to "runz" it for you. 

"To really survive most times, some of the female corp members had to sleep around with senior staff to get some cash to keep themselves up and the male also cleaning the staff "shoes" to get peanuts to survive and some even go as far as following the female corpers around to buy them lunch which might be their last meal for the day," the corps member added.


#Nairaland #Abuja #NYSC


----------

